

Ask HN: What are the future options for Software Quality Assurance Analyst - ankitgarg43

Hi,
I am currently working as Software Quality Analyst in a company which works in the field of MFT, I was thinking today that what are the future options for a person like me who loves to test and make sure the customer experience is always the best. Any idea and urls for reference are most welcome. I am very open to discussions.<p>Best
Ankit
======
tiogemini
Do you know how to program? Do you want to stay technical? What are you doing
to maintain and improve your skills?

